# Destin



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Looking at areas in Fla we haven't been to.  What do you think about Destin?  When is the best beach weather?  Any time shares you would recommend?


----------



## DianneL (Apr 28, 2012)

*Holiday Beach Resort*

We own at Holiday Beach Resort, one week in Phase I and one week in Phase II.  This is the only timeshare property on the beach in Destin.  Phase I is older and most units are smaller.  Some units do not have a gulf view.  The best units for a gulf view are the studios located on the beach side of the property.  Phase II units are newer, all have a gulf view but from the lower units you cannot see the beach.  Phase II units are also larger, all three-bedroom.  We love it there and will be there in the next few weeks.


----------



## Mel7706 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Drop dead gorgeous white sand beaches...*

and beautiful transparent blue/green water.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 28, 2012)

Wyndham has several properties in Destin


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 28, 2012)

DianneL said:


> We own at Holiday Beach Resort, one week in Phase I and one week in Phase II. This is the only timeshare property on the beach in Destin. Phase I is older and most units are smaller. Some units do not have a gulf view. The best units for a gulf view are the studios located on the beach side of the property. Phase II units are newer, all have a gulf view but from the lower units you cannot see the beach. Phase II units are also larger, all three-bedroom. We love it there and will be there in the next few weeks.


We stayed there once and loved it.  FWIW, in the 3BR Phase II units, the third bedroom is really only appropriate for KIDS.  It's a VERY small room (6' 6" x 6' 10") with bunk beds.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 29, 2012)

Any idea on when the area becomes good for outdoor swimming?


----------



## Rascalsmom (Apr 29, 2012)

My daughter was in Destin first week in April and they swam in heated pools and took quick dips in the ocean -  said weather was perfect!  So any time now.   
Ocean probably stays chilly for a while longer.


----------



## talkamotta (May 5, 2012)

I have never been to the panhandle before either.  I got a trade for   Emerald Grande at Harborwalk Village in Destin for October 2013.  When I was looking they had 2 more units but it was for November.  


We go to Florida every year in Oct/Nov, we have always had good luck with the weather except one year when a late tornado came through.  It stopped us from doing something for a day.  In October the humidity is low but the temperatures are still in the 80's and the ocean hasnt cooled down yet. 

Last year I saw some Marriotts drop in for the October time frame for the Panhandle  but we went to St Augustine instead.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 5, 2012)

October is my favorite time to go to Florida.  The water is still warm and the crowds are gone!  Perfect, IMO.


----------



## DianneL (May 6, 2012)

*Good Swimming*

We are in Destin now at Holiday Beach.  Swimming good in both pools and lots of people in ocean.


----------



## ronparise (May 6, 2012)

Sandi Bo said:


> October is my favorite time to go to Florida.  The water is still warm and the crowds are gone!  Perfect, IMO.



Florida is a big place and there is a big  difference between the panhandle and South Florida....It takes me about 10 hours to make the drive from Ft Myers to Destin...it will be getting cool in October in the Panhandle, but our air conditioners are still running full tilt here in Ft Myers, Sanibel and Marco. and its the same in Pompano, Ft Lauderdale and Miami

If you want warm weather with a chance for a hurricane, South  Florida in October is the place to be


----------



## jdunn1 (May 7, 2012)

Hi Everyone.  I like this thread as I had posted a question about the Club Intrawest a few weeks ago, and I would still like to learn a little more about the various other timeshare offerings in that area.

Is the ocean too cold for swiming at the end of March/very early April?  The ocean in Hilton Head is definatley too cold this time of year, but I have no first hand knowledge of Destin.

Has anyone ever traded into the Holiday Inn or Club Intrawest in Destin?  I've looked at the various timeshare choices in that area (which are limited) and those two resorts seem to be the only big resort areas to choose from.  By big resort area, I mean lots of pools, a boat ride to a beach, lots of places to eat, shop, bike, etc...

I have pretty easy access to the Marriott, but it is 15 minutes or so from the beach and very small.  Am pretty sure there are better options, but then again I just do not know.  There appears to be a new Wyndham right on the beach in Panama City, but I'm not sure if there are many pools at that resort or if it is in a good part of the beach or even if the rooms are nice.

Mainly, I am wondering what the ocean temps are like the first week in April and if there are any resorts that might compare to the big Wyndham and Marriott beach resorts in the Carolinas.


----------



## Happytravels (May 11, 2012)

*link*

http://www.nodc.noaa.gov/dsdt/cwtg/egof.html

Try this link, it might help


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 11, 2012)

Anyone familiar with the emerald grande in Destin?


----------



## mshatty (May 11, 2012)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Anyone familiar with the emerald grande in Destin?



Really nice resort.  Wyndham as some units there through their WAAM program.  It is located at the west end of the bridge on US 98 as you come over from Ft. Walton.

Here's a link: http://www.emeraldgrande.com/


----------



## jdunn1 (May 11, 2012)

May not make a difference to you, but this resort is NOT on a beach.  The resort takes you in a boat to a "beach" but I have heard the beach called a sand bar, before.  Also, and I could be wrong about this but I think there is only one pool at this resort. 

I could have stayed there this past Easter, but I passed on the exchange because of the beach situation and the pool (which is really important to us) didn't look very big or all that impressive. 





pgnewarkboy said:


> Anyone familiar with the emerald grande in Destin?


----------



## bccash63 (May 11, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> May not make a difference to you, but this resort is NOT on a beach.  The resort takes you in a boat to a "beach" but I have heard the beach called a sand bar, before.  Also, and I could be wrong about this but I think there is only one pool at this resort.
> 
> I could have stayed there this past Easter, but I passed on the exchange because of the beach situation and the pool (which is really important to us) didn't look very big or all that impressive.



This resort is beautiful.  Very high end and in a great location.  Would not pass on an exchange--very high pt values for Wyndham owners to stay at.  Was in Destin in March and checked it out--alot of shops and restaurants nearby.  On the harbour.  dawn


----------



## talkamotta (May 12, 2012)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Anyone familiar with the emerald grande in Destin?



I have the Emerald Grande booked for Oct 2013.  Never been there, so I of course, checked out tug review section, rci reviews and they were excellent.  I was interested in the boat ride to the beach???? but the other week I will be in Florida Im right on the beach. My main goal is to  check out the area.  I also went on to the site that has been referred to in this post and plugged in my dates for this year instead of 2013.  I would have to pay $4335 for the week.  I think w/my mf and trading fees Im only paying $700, not that money is the first consideration but  it works for me.

* Another plug for timeshares.*


----------

